# Useful Logic Tricks



## RamistThomist (Oct 13, 2006)

Major Premise : Some dogs have spots.
Minor Premise : My dog has spots.
-----------------
My dog is some dog!

Major Premise: Sixty men can do a piece of work sixty times as quickly as one man.
Minor Premise: One man can dig a post hole in sixty seconds.
Conclusion: Sixty men can dig a post hole in one second!

This may be called the syllogism arithmetical, in which, by combining logic and arithmetics, we may gain a double certainty and be twiced blessed.





(this was a joke, btw).


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Lewis Carroll - Symbolic Logic*

Premise: Babies are illogical; 
Premise: Illogical persons are despised. 
Premise: No one is despised who can manage a crocodile. 

Conclusion: Babies cannot manage crocodiles.

In Symbolic Logic, Carroll wrote a set of puzzles consisting of nonsense statements that had to be put in order and then a conclusion drawn.

Examples can be found here; I think there is some rewording here.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Major Premise : Some dogs have spots.
> Minor Premise : My dog has spots.
> -----------------
> ...



I *knew* the second blessing weren't logical!


----------

